# New to milton off avalon blvd love to spearfish



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

I'm from destin area and spearfish a lot. Looking to meet some spear-fishermen. Anyone, experienced and local? I have a boat and it's in the water ready to go. Let me know my name is Chris thanks.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I moved here last year in April and started spearfishing last summer and fall. I also have a boat but can only make it about 9 miles or so off. I am not too experienced when it comes to spearfishing but I know how to work all the gear and stuff like that. I have my own gun and everything else. I rent a few things like BC and regulators from the airforce dive shop. I am pretty free on the weekends and I am always looking for a dive buddy.


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Ok where do u live? I'm off Avalon blvd. How old are you??


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I live in Navarre near the What-a-burger. I am 27 years old.


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

just sent you a PM, i live right near there in Milton and spearfish all the time. let me know.

-Wilson


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

wm4480 said:


> just sent you a PM, i live right near there in Milton and spearfish all the time. let me know.
> 
> -Wilson


Where is a close place to get nitrox?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome Panhandle! Lotta spearfishermen (and some women) on here. 

Clemson, you live pretty close to me. I'm a mile east of the GB zoo on the sound. 

Best bet is show up at one of the get-togethers always goin on around here and you'll meet a ton of nut jobs, I mean spearos.

Every wednesday night there is free raw oysters and dollar off draft beer for forum members at Gilligans Tiki Bar behind the hampton inn on Pensacola Beach. Just park in the parking lot and walk around to the right side of the building and follow the sidewalk to the pool in back, and when you here the sound of laughter and a bunch of BS fish stories and a group of people shovin oysters down there yap-holes sittin under a tiki hut...you'll know your in the right place!

A lot of people are hesitant to take people they've never met on there boat or go with them.

I'm sure you've experienced it, either show up drunk at the dock, or totally useless and lazy on the boat, or extremely inexperienced (not a bad thing if it's known up front so the other divers can be aware and help out a little if needed or offer a little guidance), or worst situation, someone who is just a down right dangerous diver and winds up getting bent over stupidity.

My names Clay. I like to spearfish, and get lucky once in a while and shoot something....ha haa. But there is a lot of real experinced people on hee.

MBT on Barancas right near Navy Blvd is where I and a lot of people on here go. Couple other good shops too, I just like the comrodery there and the fact that it's more like a group of friends instead of a business.

Tell em I sent ya if you go. On second thought, maybe that's not a good idea...they may charge you extra if they think you associate with me. :whistling:

I'll be at oysters tonight, and have been every night cept maybe a half dozen for the last 3 years. Most people get htere around 6pm, but they start shuckin at 3 pm.

Hope to meet you guys soon!

By the way...still got the beard, but not the long hair in the avatar if you show up and trying to recognize someone off here


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Realized the avatar is small as hell. If you go, just ask any of the bartenders who Clay or any other forum members are and make sure to introduce yourself! Bunch of fine folks up there


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

yeh, take Clay advice's on all that - I have learned a lot from him and some of the other folks on here. As far as proximity to Avalon, there's a place in gulf breeze and downtown on south palafox, but I think you'll find the 25-30 min drive down to MBT to be worth it. I can leave my house here at 7, be there at 7:30, and be at the dock by 8 down there for a good day of diving.

And what Clay said up there (although he can't spell camaraderie), MBT is the best shop I have ever seen in the US because of 3 things:
1. They are honest
2. They are not overpriced
3. They treat you like FAMILY
(And they have all the Nitrox, Air, Helium/Trimix, and Argon - any gas you could ever want at good prices)

Just my observations after working there and diving all over for the last few years-but I don't like playin shop politics; let me know when you need another diver and we'll go diving.

-Wilson


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Brett, I warned ya about Clay!

Liz mentioned us getting certified this summer for our anniversary, you are going to have to get Emily to do it to and we can all go out.


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the helpful advice. I have experienced a lot of the same issues you have described. I'm wanting to get out this weekend, I have not checked the forecast yet, so keeping my fingers crossed. If all else fails I'd like to get out and test the new boat and bottom machine. 
Oh yeah, in the near future if we could gather up enough folks for a dive trip, I have a 45ft sportfish we could use, I don't use it enough, it will dive 6 people easily. 

Is there anything going on this weekend? If killin is a no go?


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am thinking of doing a half day Saturday morning if anyone is interested. I want to be back around 2. Drop me a line if anyone wants to hook up.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

have you met the no see ems and yellow flys yet? i lived on indian bayou, loved it was on water. I would go out in paddle boat ,and about dusk the no see ems would eat me up. you can only paddle so fast. neighbor joged with net on head. good place to live


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Yeah! I hate those things! They treat me like a buffet! I live on trout bayou, and love it other than the bugs!


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Clay, 
What time do things typically kick off?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Most people show up around six. I'll be there by then. The start serving oysters at 3pm. You got my number and I got your. Lookin forward to meeting you!


----------

